# WiiWare #0585 - Cave Story (USA)



## Chanser (Mar 22, 2010)

^^wiirelease-3657^^


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 22, 2010)

I hope you all give this a look, cave story is great


----------



## WildWon (Mar 22, 2010)

Going to play this tonight. I *LOVE* Cave Story.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 22, 2010)

Gotta wait for the PAL one. I've heard this one has got wrong colors and a nasty green bar on the lower side of the screen when running on PAL Wiis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Still no release date for PAL? Screw this, I'm not gonna wait. It could take ages before it gets released here


----------



## Bitbyte (Mar 22, 2010)

How do you get the title of a WAD? Need to know what IOS I need to get.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Going to play this tonight. I *LOVE* Cave Story.


Same here man! I can't believe it has finally came out!


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Mar 22, 2010)

no other release news needs to be posted, this is all that matters


----------



## raulpica (Mar 22, 2010)

Filename: 1u-cave-story-usa.rar
Archive size: 6 x 5MB


----------



## Bitbyte (Mar 22, 2010)

Use this to identify the title ID. You'll need IOS53 for this game, which can you download using NUS downloader 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (title id for IOS53 is 0000000100000035).


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 22, 2010)

I heard really good things about Cave Story so I`m really excited about this game. And as far as I know it is a little inspired by Super Metroid, which is one of my all time favorites!!!


----------



## Sir_Shaggy (Mar 23, 2010)

Downloaded Cave Story last night for the PC, and it looked like a great game. I'll put some time into Cave Story once I beat Megaman 10. Almost there!


----------



## Barta (Mar 23, 2010)

Do I need to do anything special to run this on a PAL Wii?


----------



## desh_thiere (Mar 23, 2010)

I just used freethewads and it runs fine on my 4.1E wii with all the latest ios installed. I also am not experiencing the green bar at the bottom many people have been mentioning, which I thought was strange. Maybe it is because I am running it on a widescreen 100hz CRT and not an LCD, not sure.


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Mar 23, 2010)

*[WiiWare] Cave Story [First 7 minutes]*

http://www.viddler.com/explore/ContraNetwork/videos/58/

by _Contra_


----------



## Disco (Mar 23, 2010)

Bitbyte said:
			
		

> Use this to identify the title ID. You'll need IOS53 for this game, which can you download using NUS downloader
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And how to install this IOS?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 23, 2010)

Barta said:
			
		

> Do I need to do anything special to run this on a PAL Wii?


I just ran the NTSC-U version fine on SNEEK.

Also, no graphical artifacts whatsoever


----------



## CyrusBlue (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not one of those guys who try and force people to stop pirating but I think this is one of the few games you need to actually buy. 

Pixel isn't some big corporation with millions of dollars to toss around. He's a normal guy like you and me who made a fantastic game.  I think he deserves the little bit of money he's getting from this.

That's just my two cents.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 23, 2010)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> I'm not one of those guys who try and force people to stop pirating but I think this is one of the few games you need to actually buy.
> 
> Pixel isn't some big corporation with millions of dollars to toss around. He's a normal guy like you and me who made a fantastic game.  I think he deserves the little bit of money he's getting from this.
> 
> That's just my two cents.


I'm gonna buy it as soon as it gets released in Europe. Which can happen in a time frame which goes from 1 month to 2 years. I love too much this game to wait for it


----------



## berlinka (Mar 23, 2010)

_Raiden_ said:
			
		

> *[WiiWare] Cave Story [First 7 minutes]*
> 
> http://www.viddler.com/explore/ContraNetwork/videos/58/
> 
> by _Contra_


Ouch!! I wasn't expecting that! It looks terrible. Okay I realize I have to think in 8-bit mode for this one. 
These sure are strange times. I come from an era where software companies did EVERYTHING to make there games as good looking as possible. Now we just go back it seems. Lately I've been playing No More Heroes 2 and almost the half of the game is in 8-bit mode! It's fun and all. But it's also a strange trend. It's almost as if _8-bit_ and _low fi_ are a sort of quality trademark nowadays. Retro is hip, Low Fi is COOOOL!!!

We just go back and forth and back and forth... I also noticed something like that in the Nintendo console developement. After the GBA it was the smaller/slicker GBA SP, then the even smaller GBA Micro. Now with the DS we had the phat DS and then the smaller DS Lite....and now suddenly the DSi with larger screens and now even the DSi XL big mothafucka. What's happening????
And what's next?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 23, 2010)

viddler sux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is AD FREE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ju_hMpw7BHM


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Mar 23, 2010)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> I'm not one of those guys who try and force people to stop pirating but I think this is one of the few games you need to actually buy.
> 
> Pixel isn't some big corporation with millions of dollars to toss around. He's a normal guy like you and me who made a fantastic game.  I think he deserves the little bit of money he's getting from this.
> 
> That's just my two cents.



QFT

The updated graphics are a bit... underwhelming. I was expecting updated in the same fashion that the Rebirth games have been getting, but it's still welcome nonetheless. I like the new music, doesn't stray from the source material.

What's everyone's opinions on the added modes? I was expecting a bit more out of Curly Brace mode myself, but the Boss Rush and Time Trial modes are fun (the latter being impossible still.)


----------



## wiimanizer (Apr 2, 2010)

whats the big hype about this game? i dont see how it really interests me, beside the fact that it plays somewhat similar to megaman, but on an easier level. also, what is up with the freakin "save points"? they're some lame a** save points that dont even save. when i died, it took me back all the way to the beginning and i was pissed...i was actually PO'ed!


----------



## Disco (May 10, 2010)

When is PAL version coming out?


----------



## Gagarin (Jun 18, 2010)

In wikipedia it says that there is a music glitch. I didn't noticed it, but you think Nintendo can patch it? Maybe PAL version will be with no errors....

Source:
http://tinycartridge.com/post/469336063/ca...jacked-up-music


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2010)

<img src="http://gbatemp.net/images/wii/3657.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Cave.Story.USA.UPDATE.v258.WiiWare.Wii-OneUp


Spoiler: nfo




██████████████
█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█       ████    ████    ██  ████████              ▒▒▒▒▒
█▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█       ████    ████    ██  ████████             ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█     ██████    ████    ██  ████    ██          ███▒███▒▒
█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█     ██████    ████    ██  ████    ██         █   █   █▒
█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█       ████    ████    ██  ████    ██         █       █▒█
█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█       ████    ████    ██  ████    ██         █  █ █  █▒██
█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█       ████    ████    ██  ████    ██         █  █ █  █▒██
█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█       ████    ████    ██  ████    ██          ███ ███████
█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█       ████    ████    ██  ████████            ▒▒▒████▒▒▒██
█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█       ████    ████    ██  ████████           ▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒█
█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█       ████    ██████████  ████              █▒▒▒▒▒  ▒▒▒▒▒█
█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█       ████    ██████████  ████              █ ▒▒▒    ▒▒▒ █
█▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█     ████████    ██████    ████              █            █
█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█     ████████    ██████    ████             █              █
██████████████                                             █     █  █     █
█     █  █     █
OneUp                      ▓▓▓▓                          █     █  █     █
Proudly           ▓▓▓▓▒▒                         █              █
Presents                  ▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒                        █ █          █ █
▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒                        █   █    █   █
▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓                       █    ████    █
▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                      █            █
▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                       █    ██    █
▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓                       ████  ████
▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓
██████          ▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓
███▒▒▒▒▒▒███       ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██      ▓▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒▓
█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒█        ░░░░░░░░
█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███▒▒█       ░░░░░░▓░          ▓▓▓▓▓
█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███▒▒▒█      ░░░░░░▓░         ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒███▒▒▒▒█      ░░░░▓░          ███▒▒█▒
█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒███▒▒▒▒▒█                    █▒█▒▒▒█▒▒▒
█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█                   █▒██▒▒▒█▒▒▒
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█                  ██▒▒▒▒████
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█                   ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█               ████▓▓██
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█            ▒▒████▓▓▓███▒▒▒
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█           ▒▒▒ ██▓▒▓▓▓██▒▒
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█          ▒▒  ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓  █
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█            ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█          ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█        ██▓▓▓   ▓▓▓██
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█       ███
▓░░░░▓▓░░░░░░░░█▓░░░░▓▓░░░░░░░░█▓░░░░▓▓░░░░░░░███░░░░▓▓░░░░░░░░█▓░░░░▓▓░░░░░░░░█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░
▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░
▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓
▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓
▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓
█████▓▓██████▓░██████▓▓██████▓░██████▓▓██████▓░██████▓▓██████▓░██████▓▓██████▓░█

> Cave.Story.USA.UPDATE.v258.WiiWare.Wii-OneUp

> USA

> Nintendo Wii (WiiWare)

> 2010-10-15

> 6 x 5MB

> <a href="http://wii.ign.com/objects/142/14287155.html" target="_blank">http://wii.ign.com/objects/142/14287155.html</a>

> Updated by nintendo Enjoy!

Cave Story for WiiWare takes you into a rare world where a curious race of
innocent, rabbit-like creatures called Mimiga run free. You wake up in a dark
cave with no memory of who you are, where you came from or why you're in such
a place. Uncovering Mimiga Village, you discover that the once-carefree Mimiga
are in danger at the hands of a maniacal scientist. Their only hope rests
squarely on the shoulders of a quiet, amnesiac boy who can't remember his own
name. Take control, learn the origins of this world's power, stop the
delusional villain and save the Mimiga.

Thanks to all our supporters!

░░░                                               ▓▓▓▓▓
▒░░░▓▓                                           ▒▓▓▓▓▓▓
▒▒░░▓▓▓                                          ▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓
▓▒▒▓▓▓▓░░                                     ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░▓  ▒                                   ▒▒▒█▒▒███
▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░▓▓▒ ▒                                ▒▒▒▒██▒▒█▒▒█
▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓░░░▒▒▒                               ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒█
▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓░▒▒▒▒                 ▒ ▒▒ ▒        ▒▒▒▒█▒▒▒██▒▒██
░▓▓▓░░▓▓▓▓▒▓░▒▒▓▓▒▒▒░                 ▒▒▒▒▒▒         ██████▒▒▒▒▒██
▓▒░░▓▓░░▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒ ░                 ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓        █████▒▒▒▒▒███
░░░▓▒▒░░░▓░░▓▓▓▓▒░▓▓░▓░░ ░                ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓        ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██
▒░░▓▓▒▒░▓▓░░░▓▓▓▒▒▓   ░                    ▓▓▓▒█▒▓▓▓▓         █▒▒▒▒▒▓
░▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░░▓▓▒▒░                         ▓▒▒█▒▒▓▒▓        █▓████▓█
░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░░▓▓▒▒                        ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▓       ██▓████▓██
▓▓▓▓▓░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓░░░▓▓▒▒▒░                       ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓     ███▓████▓███
░░░▓▓▓▒░░▓▓░░░░░░▓▓  ▒▒                       ▒▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓    ████▓████▓████
▒░░▓▓▓▒▒▓▓░░▒▒▒▓▓                             ▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓    ███▓▓████▓▓███
▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░▒▒▒ ░  ▒▒▒                          ▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓   ████▓▓████▓▓████
░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▓▒▒░ ▒▒▒ ░▒▒                         ▓▓░▒▒▓░▓▓▓   ████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓████
░▒▓▓▓░░░▓▓▓░▓▓  ▒▒▒▒  ▒▒                        ▓▓░▒▒░░░░▓▓   ████▓▒▓▓▓▓▒▓████
▓▓▓▒░░▓▓░░▓▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒ ░▒                        ▓▒░░░░▒▒░▓▓   ▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒
░░▓▓▒▒▓▓▓░░▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒  ▒                       ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▓▓   ▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒
░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒ ░        GREETINGS        ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▓▓▓    ▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒
▒▒▓░░▓▓▓▓░▓▓▓▓▓ ▒▒▒░                             ▓▓░░░░▓▓     ▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒
▓▒▓▓▒▓▓▓░░▓▓▓▓▓      SUNSHiNE                   ░░░░░░░░░░     ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
▓▓▓▓▓▓░░░▓▓▓▓▓                NRP              ░░░░░░░░░░░░   ▓▓▓▓▓▓  ▓▓▓▓▓▓
▓▓▓▓░░░░▓▓▓▓▓                                  ░░░░░░░░░░░░   ▓▓▓▓▓    ▓▓▓▓▓
░░░░░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▒     ABSTRAKT                    ░░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓░░░   ▓▓▓▓▓    ▓▓▓▓▓
░░░░░▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒░░                 AERO           ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓    ████    ████
░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░                               ▓▓▓▓▓░░░░▓▓▓▓    ████    ████
▒▒▒▒░░▒▒░░                                  ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░  ██████    ██████
▓░▒▒▒▒▒░░░▒░░░░█▓░░░░▓▓░░░░░░░░█▓░░░░▓▓░░░░░░░░█▓░░░░▓▓░░░░░░░░██████▓▓░░███████
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░█▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓████▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█
▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓█░
▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓█░░██▓▓▓▓█░
▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓░░████░▓
▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓░░░█░▓
▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓▓▓▓▓██░▓▓▓▓▓▓█░▓
█████▓▓██████▓░██████▓▓██████▓░██████▓▓██████▓░██████▓▓██████▓░██████▓▓██████▓░█

▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓  Interested in helping OneUp? We are currently searching for
▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█
▓▒█▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒█ -Suppliers / Donors / Naked Girls with OneUp written on them
▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▒█ -Do you slave away at a game store and are able borrow games or
▓▒▒▒▓▓███▓▓▒▒▒▒█  have access to games on the day of release or earlier? 
▓▒▒▒▓▓█▒▒▓▓█▒▒▒█ -Do you want to dump Wii games the scene is missing but don't
▓▒▒▒▓▓█▒▒▓▓█▒▒▒█  know how? Get to work! all you need is a Wii and 
▓▒▒▒▒██▒▓▓▓█▒▒▒█  Wii.ISO.Dumping.Toolkit.for.PC.and.Wii.v1.iNTERNAL.Wii-OneUp
▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓███▒▒▒█ -cIOS rev17 works with above if you want to update.
▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓█▒▒▒▒▒█ -Got Nintendo Points for future WiiWare and Virtual Console?
▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒▒▒█ -If you have every single WiiWare/VC release and are wondering
▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▒▒▒▒▒▒█  why it takes so long to get the new games its simple we don't
▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▓▓█▒▒▒▒▒█  do this for a profit and we are counting on you to donate!
▓▒█▒▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒█▒█
▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█ -Are you willing to donate hardware for our team?
████████████████                                   Email Us @ OneUp (at) hush.ai


<b>File Size:</b> 6 x 5MB
<b>File Name:</b> 1u-cave-story-258
<b>Release Date:</b> 2010-10-16
---
I'm unsure as to whether this counts as a new release thread.


----------



## prowler (Oct 17, 2010)

updates count iirc.


----------



## Baiano19 (Oct 20, 2010)

I ma having truble with the updated version... every time I try to play it it sends me back to the wii menu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Using wadmanager 1.5 and wii version 4.0


----------

